
Google's 8.8.8.4 is now not responding to DNS - dberg
Google&#x27;s public DNS server, 8.8.8.4 appears to now be down as well.
======
mindfrost82
It should be 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8. I don't think 8.8.8.4 is one of their public
DNS, at least I've never seen it listed anywhere.

------
Symbiote
That's because it's actually 8.8.4.4.

------
ryanlm
that's not the right number.

